# Bunn Bulk Brewers Now Available



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We are pleased to announce our equipment list has just grown...... we will be stocking the Bunn Bulk Brewers from beginning of Dec 2014. There are few exciting developments of Bunn equipment just keep your eyes peeled for offers and product launches.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk


----------

